# What is this chick?



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have a whole flock of various purebred birds, and one polish rooster. I hatched chicks out in my incubator and got polish mixed with Americaunas, sultans, buff orphingtons, bantam hamburgs, and I got some purebred polish. Well I had a hen go brood three weeks ago and she hatched out her own chicks. One chick I rescued from the brink of death because mom left it behind in the coop for hours and it got too cold. Well it looks exactly like my polish chicks, but it has feathered legs.... I only have one chicken with feathered legs and that my sultan. And all my sultan/polish crosses where white with 5 toes, and this chick is black with normal feet but feathered legs? My cousin who lives in the apartment in our shop has a. Coup of her own, but her roosters where only 2 months at the time my hen went broody. Could it possibly be one of her roosters mixed with my polish hen?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

It's kinda mouthy  mama left it behind and I found it almost dead and brought it inside and warmed it up next to the heater, then my mom put a hot water pack in an old coffee container and made a paper towel nest. It sat in the nest while we milked out goats and its sitting on the couch watching tv with me right now! It's eating and drinking so that's great! I thought it was gonna die


----------



## NewGoatMommy (Apr 14, 2015)

Is a Cochin a possibility?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I'd guess sultan/polish.


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

Nope! It's not a Cochin.... And no sadly it's not a sultan/polish. All of my sultan/polish are white with extra toes. I figured out what happened. My cousin who lives at my house has a coup about 2 or 3 acres away from my coop and my polish hen went over there and got bred by her barnyard mix rooster who is black and has feathered feet! The little turd lol


----------



## NewGoatMommy (Apr 14, 2015)

Coming up next on Maury....the DNA test results......you ARE the father!!


----------



## VandyDoc (Aug 31, 2015)

She is a silkie


----------



## Laney3535 (Jun 25, 2012)

She ended up being a sultan/bantam cross.... She fell off her roost and passed away a couple of weeks ago....


----------

